# Leaking gas.......is this a simple fix?



## mytidawg (May 19, 2011)

Happy Father's Day to all of us

hope everyone's having a great weekend

Went out to start my Sears Suburban SS16 Garden Tractor and she fired right up with some help of the choke however I began to notice gas pouring out this (see pics)....part says "MOD" on it

First off.....what is this.....? 

Second....should I repair it or replace it....?

I can post a video of the gas actually coming out of this diaphram....or maybe someone here knows exactly what the problem is.....maybe it has a gasket I can replace ....or just buy a new one....if they're even available

I figured this is the best place to start.....thank you for reading this and helpin out

VF
San Jose CA


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

fuel pump


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If you can you find a Sears model number on your tractor, go to searspartsdirect.com to see what they have in stock.


----------



## mytidawg (May 19, 2011)

So this went out then........it cannot be fixed....?

need to purchase a new fuel pump?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

leaky, leaky, no can keepy


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems somewhat similar to the one on my snowmobile. Mine was not that expensive. A new one should keep you going for a long, long time.


----------

